# Strange Strange Vip722 Problem



## texsaleen (Dec 2, 2011)

My vip722 is giving me error code 346:

The satellite receiver is too cold to initiate operation without causing damage to the internal Hard Disk Drive. The receiver must warm to at least 40 degrees before it will be operational.


It is and has been 72 degrees in the house, receiver was not left outside in the cold


Tried hard reset, unplugging...etc.

Anyone ever heard of this?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Don't think I've seen that one reported here before. Looks like it is time to contact Dish and have a replacement shipped out.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah, that's a "call Dish Technical Support" and if they don't have some miracle reset for this error they'll have to send you a replacement. I'd speculate that its a temperature sensor problem of some type. But it's new to me.


----------

